# John Downame's The Christian Warfare - Tale of John Harvard's Surviving Book



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

As a follow up to this thread, one may read the story of the sole known book to survive the famous 1764 fire that destroyed the Harvard library here.


----------

